# The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians GotY 2007 : Prize Winners Announced !



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 19, 2007)

> *Hello there good folks,
> 
> Our first contest has now officially ended and boy, was it a resounding success. We never expected to get such an enthusiastic response from the community and the sponsors, and it’s been well worth all those sleepless nights where we had to prop our eyes open with toothpicks and down bottles of aspirin to stave off those cruelly painful headaches. We’ve got the list of winners right here and we hope to see you all again real soon in more contests. You should soon start to get your confirmation mails in your inbox soon enough.
> 
> ...




============================================================================

_*A small announcement for all the Indian Gamers out there. Here is a chance to make yourself heard and bag yourselves some goodies in return as well.*_



> *www.theangrypixel.com/images/gotylogo.jpg​
> Check out the *The ANGRY Pixel and GamingIndian's Game of the Year 2007 nominees and vote for your favorite games!* It's a great chance for the you, the Indian Gaming Community to vote for YOUR favourite games and offer a uniquely Indian prespective. If you find anything out of place or if you just want to talk to us, drop us a little note and make our day. And if you have been wondering what's in their for you, then read on.
> 
> The The ANGRY Pixel and GamingIndians Game Of The Year 2007 Awards just keeps getting better by the minute. While we knew we were good right from the start, we just bettered ourselves. Now the TAP|GI GOTY 2007 not only gives you a chance show your love for your favourite game by voting for them, but also gives you a shot at getting some great gaming stuff in return.
> ...





> And this is the prize list that you have the chances of wnning!
> 
> 3x _The Orange Box_ Gaming Surfaces
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Ok done


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Great work. Spread the word so that we get more Indians to vote here. We have already voted so many times on polls for International websites. This time, it will be the Indian POV for a change.


----------



## Asfaq (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

voted


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Awesome! I might sound like a broken record here, but what the heck...
"Spread the word!!!"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

done!

BTW what can I expect in prizes!A ps3 should do.lol.

One more thing:Its too long! very well put though.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

done, but too long


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Hmmm...a PS3? You can expect something pretty close to it *Hint Hint*
Just wait for the official list of goodies to go up. More stuff is being added by the minute. I can assure you, you will not regret being a part of it. 

As for the length, yes it's long but comprehensive. Nothing has been missed out. Great to see people voting!


----------



## REY619 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Voted!!  And Spreading the Word!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> Voted!!  And Spreading the Word!!



Two thumbs up to you! 

If this turns out to be successful, the Indian gaming community can expect much more coming out from within the community itself.

A great morale booster for all those who have been involved in making the Indian gaming community a force to reckon with.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Hmmm...a PS3? You can expect something pretty close to it *Hint Hint*
> Just wait for the official list of goodies to go up. More stuff is being added by the minute. I can assure you, you will not regret being a part of it.
> 
> As for the length, yes it's long but comprehensive. Nothing has been missed out. Great to see people voting!



I got the hint.But I prefer sony over MS.Anyways I don't mind winning even that.lol.
I'll ask my friends to vote too and get 50% if they win.lol.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Did the survey.!!


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Voted


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

@Shady and 3rd Eye: Great job. I hope you all have given valid email IDs that you check regularly because you will soon be receiving emails with the complete prize list and validate the addresses, in case you happen to be the lucky winner.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

can we vote twice with different email ids to increase our chances?lol.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Done


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> can we vote twice with different email ids to increase our chances?lol.


lol I got 31 ids, now what?!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

No, multiple voting is not allowed. Or else what will be the difference between the stupid talent shows and this? Neither will it be ethical to do it though once online, ethics normally go out for a toss. 

Rest assured, there are means in place to track multiple voting.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

^^ What Means exactly? IP tracking?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Which only the code-monkeys know. I am a mere mortal. 

Anyways, a little announcement:



> Hello guys,
> 
> as the deadlines are coming closer, we think it's time we start unveiling the great prizes that we have in store for you. Now we could have unveiled them all at once, but we always love a little bit of suspense and drama around whatever we do.
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

voted.


----------



## Major-Minor (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Keep voting people, lots of prizes to be won, we will be announcing more prizes in the coming days.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

*The next prize up for grab is the following:*​


> *Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*
> 
> _Release Date: 5th November 2007_
> _Platform: PC_
> ...



*So keep voting as more prizes are unveiled!*​


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Just one question, though silly, but what if we already have the aforementioned titles? I got both of them, so is it possible to opt for an exchange? (in case I win)


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

  Voted...!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

@Hitboxx: Sorry mate, I don't think that would be possible. We are trying our best to ensure that Xbox titles go out to Xbox owners, PS3 games for PS3 owners and so forth. But finding out if a particular person has a particular game will be a difficult task.


----------



## Who (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

am gonna win x360 if its in the prizes or cod 4, to bad no live gold for x360 in india


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

nice prizes there.I am keeping my fingers crossed for that ultimate prize.orange box is cool too.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> am gonna win x360 if its in the prizes or cod 4, to bad no live gold for x360 in india



Sorry to say that we were unable to get the Xbox 360 in our prize list.

But XBL has been launched in India and we even have XBL cards in our prize list which we will eventually post about.


----------



## Who (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

err.. ok, i am gonna win the grand prize, no worries now


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

*Just to push up the cool-factor a notch higher, here is one more prize from the give-away*​


> *XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3*
> 
> _Price: INR 5300_
> 
> ...



* So keep voting!*​


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

I'll stall my graphic card purchase now.

Guys vote!!


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

I already have Orange Box, COD4 and XFX 8600GT.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*

Still doesn't hurt to vote and make your favorite game win. Prizes are just an added incentive, not the driving force to vote for your fav.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007 : Voting Open Now!*



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> I already have Orange Box, COD4 and XFX 8600GT.


spare me one in case u win one of these *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

*Now moving on to some of the prizes that will cheer up the Xbox 360 crowd!*​ 


> *XBOX 360 Memory Unit 64 Mb*
> 
> *www.shoxx.com/catalog/images.products/x/XBOX045-1_1.jpg​
> Further enhancing the gaming experience, Xbox 360 Memory Units allow you to save your in-game achievements and unique gamer profiles. The Memory Units are easily portable and enable quick and easy access to previously established benchmarks, putting you in control of your games and your lifestyle. You can save your games, your Xbox Live® profile, and more with Xbox 360 Memory Units.
> ...




*More good news to make the day for the Xbox 360 crowd!*​


> *Xbox LIVE 1600 Points Cards*
> 
> *ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/B000B9RI14.01._AA280_SCLZZZZZZZ_V64257137_.jpg​
> The Xbox Live 1,600 Points Card keeps your gaming experience updated and unique. Access content exclusive to Xbox by exchanging 1,600 points in the Xbox Live Marketplace. Try out new games with free demos and trailers and expand your games with free and premium content.Now, with Classic Xbox games available for download at 1200 points a pop, the 1600 LIVE MS Points are much more worth having.
> ...


----------



## Major-Minor (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

We need more votes people, there are goodies amounting to nearly Rs.70k to be won, participate now and vote for your favorite games to win some really cool prizes.

@Cody - Can you please update the first post with the list of prizes already announced.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

*Here is the complete prize list to be won!*

3x _The Orange Box_ Gaming Surfaces

2x _The Orange Box_ (PC)

2x _Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare_ (PC)

2x_ Crysis_ (PC)

5x Xbox 360 64 MB Memory Units

5x Xbox LIVE 12-month Gold Subscriptions

5x Xbox LIVE 1600 Points Cards

4x _Halo 3_ Limited Edition (Xbox 360)

1x _Project Gotham Racing 4_ (Xbox 360)

2x _NBA Live 08_ (Xbox 360)

2x _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_ (Xbox 360)

2x _Medal of Honor: Airborne_ (Xbox 360)

2x _The Simpsons Game_ (Xbox 360) 

And, if those weren’t enough to get you drooling, we’ve got some very special prizes that should make anyone’s day. month and year. Introducing,

*1x BioShock with Big Daddy Figurine
*

* 1x XFX 8600 GT 256 MB DDR3
*

* 1x Halo 3 Legendary Edition Master Chief Helmet*


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

I want the 8600gt... btw ctrl-alt-del wen r the prizes goin to be announced.?


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

voted


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

Done. Voted


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> I want the 8600gt... btw ctrl-alt-del wen r the prizes goin to be announced.?



You mean when are the winners of these awesome prizes be announced, right?

That will be done in the first week of January.

Keep checking back at the site to follow the games that were winners of GOTY 2007. We will start announcing the GOTY winners in batches along with a small write up about why they made it there.

Once the Game Of The Year has been announced, the prize winners will be chosen by a lucky-draw.

For all those who have already voted, you would have recieved an email with a link for the confirmation page where you have to give your valid Indian address as this sweepstakes is open only for residents of India.

If anyone has not recieved the mail yet, please leave a message here and I will look into it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

^^already received that email and filled up that form.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

@ctrl_alt_del - The rules and regulations is fine, but since you're asking for everything including phone number, I miss a statement there, indicating, _the details of the participants will be kept confidential and not shared with anyone unrelated to the event_.

I know it won't happen but officially if that statement is there, just in case... I hope you understand, we need to protect our privacy and our rights


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

^^ Yep. I still haven't filled that form. Bcos m not comfortable with sharing my address.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

I agree with you and acknowledge the oversight by us. But be assured, *none of this data will be shared with anyone* who is not 100% involved with us right from the start of the event. Even in this case, *under no circumstances will the personal data, as in Name, adresses and phone numbers, be divulged to anyone in any case*. To ally your fears, let me tell you that only two persons from The ANGRY Pixel are privy to the personal data and both are highly respected members and moderators at the Thinkdigit forums. It's something done by the community and we are a part of the same community with the same concerns and fears. So fear not, for we will not be doing anything to you which we will not prefer doing to ourselves.

For those who haven't given their addresses and phone numbers, they are required for the process of delivery of prizes if you happen to be the lucky winners. All the personal details will be destroyed once the event is complete.

And I have a small announcement to make as well:



> *Due to overwhelming public demand (God! I always wanted to say that!!), the last date of voting has been pushed to 31st December 2007, midnight. That means, right as the clock strikes 11:59:59 PM on 31st December 2007, all voting will be stopped. So if you are not busy getting lucky on New Year's eve, why not try your luck for one last time in 2007 and see if Lady Luck favors you this time around?
> 
> Once the voting closes, we will need a good part of the first week of January to get over our hangovers and get down to doing the thing that we have been dreading to i.e. picking up the winner for all these goodies. Once that is done, you will be intimated about the winners on the forum as well as by individual emails.
> 
> ...


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> If anyone has not recieved the mail yet, please leave a message here and I will look into it.


Hey I still haven't got any e-mail...


----------



## Chirag (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

Me too no email


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: The ANGRY Pixel | Gaming Indians Game Of The Year 2007: Vote and Win.*

i got the email after 4 days.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 11, 2008)

> Click here to know if you are one of the lucky few who managed to bag something from our overflowing bag of goodies!



===========================================================================


If you have missed out on the three contests for the three mega prizes i.e. Halo 3 Master Chief Helmet, XFX 8600 GT and BioShock LE with Big Daddy Figurine, you still have time to get cracking! You still have time for this contest to wound up. The winners of the mega prizes will be announced on a later date.




> *www.theangrypixel.com/images/whoareyou.jpg
> 
> *Maintenance - Mail Delivery Infection
> *
> ...


Discussions on the clues is going on here!




> *www.theangrypixel.com/images/msgintercept.jpg
> 
> *We Are Facing A Huge Crysis
> *
> ...


Discussions on the clues is going on here!




> *www.theangrypixel.com/images/atlaswasright.jpg
> 
> *Maintenance - Mail Delivery Infection
> *
> ...


Discussions on the clues is going on here!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 15, 2008)

The contest is over and the winners have been announced, so unsticking this thread now.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey i have won, My name is in the list. But i didn't got any mail yet 

What to do guyz , plz suggest ??

M i so late ?????


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations! What did you win?

The mails were sent out today morning. Please check your mail box and tell us if you have received it yet or not.


----------

